# Keter Folding Work Table



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I believe that Mike @MT Stringer has one of these. On sale at Northern Tool for $69 (Regularly $99), plus Free Shipping.

FREE SHIPPING — Keter Folding Work Table — 33 1/2in.L x 21 3/4in.W x 29 3/4in.H, Model #17182239 | Work Tables| Northern Tool + Equipment

At 29-3/4" it's a little short for a work bench - but you can always clamp a Bench Bull to it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks a little too much plastic to suit me. I'll hold on to my Stanley Workmate, which I rediscovered while rearranging my shop to the the DC out of the way. Wood and metal is my preference.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Just a suggestion to consider before buying the Keter Work Table.

I've got two Work Mate portable work benches. Although the foot print of these Keter Benches makes for a slightly larger top surface, I don't see much to make me want to upgrade to one of them. Work Mates are available used and in great condition for $15-25 in yard sales and Craigslist. Around me they are plentiful enough to find one or more for sale at almost any time. A new 225 model Work Mate runs about the same price as the new Keter Work Table. It's just something to consider, but I would go with a used Work Mate.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought two of these at Woodcraft when they had a sale Christmas. So far I like them and use them a lot, even more than I thought I would. If I were a professional I would want better because they would I am sure get harsher treatment than I give them. I take care of my equipment.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

CharleyL said:


> Just a suggestion to consider before buying the Keter Work Table.
> 
> I've got two Work Mate portable work benches. Although the foot print of these Keter Benches makes for a slightly larger top surface, I don't see much to make me want to upgrade to one of them. Work Mates are available used and in great condition for $15-25 in yard sales and Craigslist. Around me they are plentiful enough to find one or more for sale at almost any time. A new 225 model Work Mate runs about the same price as the new Keter Work Table. It's just something to consider, but I would go with a used Work Mate.
> 
> Charley


I was hovering over the purchase button, but had the same thought - I have the Workmate, been using it for years, and there's really nothing that the Keter will do that the Workmate won't. So I saved myself $70. I did buy the Battery Tender though to hook up to my riding lawnmower - got one on the motorcycle and the battery in it is starting it's 10th year.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> I was hovering over the purchase button, but had the same thought - I have the Workmate, been using it for years, and there's really nothing that the Keter will do that the Workmate won't. So I saved myself $70. I did buy the Battery Tender though to hook up to my riding lawnmower - got one on the motorcycle and the battery in it is starting it's 10th year.


Tom 10 years on a battery of any kind is unbelievable. Good for you.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@hawkeye10

I think so, but I've got a replacement sitting on the shelf ready to go. Our group was in the next state over on a group ride when one of the members started having problems with his bike starting so had to be push started. He announced that he had a new battery at home, I don't want to be him - but it's hard to tell when the battery is going to go, definitely on borrowed time. Maybe I should figure that I got my money's worth and replace it anyway.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes sir. Mine is in use as we speak...and the B&D Workmate is standing by. Pretty good to have for the every day guy/weekend warrior.

I see a couple of differences in the one that is on sale vs mine. Mine has adjustable height legs. Cost about 10-15 dollars more. Mine came with some hold downs for the tracks. The sale model has some bar clamps. Those might be a little faster to use.

A video rewiew I watched claimed there are some "dimples" to keep the legs in place when folded.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mike,

I found the adjustable leg model for $85, probably worth the difference as the 30" height is too low. My Workmate (made by Sears, not sure what model) is height adjustable to the extent that it has short folding legs on the bottom - you can leave them folded up and have it setting on the frame or fold them out and gain about 4". Since I built the adjustable bench, I find that I'm not dragging out the Workmate as much, especially since I've got it sitting where the outfeed table for the TS used to be and now doing double duty.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle. The B&D225 and the Keter I have are within 1/8th inch of each other in height.:surprise:


----------

